# How I spent my weekend,,,,,



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi All,
this last weekend I built an extension for my table saw fence. I wanted to extend it so I could handle full size sheet goods. We have a kitchen remodel coming up pretty soon. I extended the fence rails so I have about 58"'s of cut capacity. I probably won't use that much, but it's nice to know I can cut a 4x8 in half. 

First I built the rail itself. It's just a couple of 1"x3"'s glued together and wrapped on three sides with aluminum 1 1/2" L channel. 








I simply built the table for it and a couple of legs and set a rail on the back for the rear foot to set on.








Now I have lots of capacity. I've started to build the secondary outfeed table and will set up some sort of support on the left side of the saw as well.








Thanks for looking. Comments welcome. Hope to talk to you all more soon.
Steve


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job! I'm especially impressed with the rail extension. Have you checked it thoroughly to ensure it's squareness? I'm also curious as to the need for the angle iron (aluminum?) hanging off the back. I know my Biesemeyer fence has it as well, but I can't see how it's needed. 

Again, great job!


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Taylor, thanks for the reply. A persons first post (besides intro) is always nerve racking. 

I have done some checking. It needs a little tweaking, it toes in a hair, but that will be an easy fix. I always keep the far end of the fence out just a hair to lesson binding or pinching. 

The rear rail is necessary because the "Alumaclassic" fence uses a rear foot.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ahhh cool! Ok, I see now, thanks for clarifying... in this case, a picture is worth... well at least 10 words. I didn't realize you were new around these parts, welcome!! Please continue to share your efforts here!

Oh, and is it the camera lens playing tricks on me, or does your DC hose hang in the direct path of where your plywood will be exiting??


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. I used to hang around at "International Association of Pen Turners" (IAP). Been out of the loop for a while. You know how it goes. You need something to spike your interest from time to time. Our new kitchen is going to be that spike.

and yes the DC hose is becoming a problem as I expand the work area of the saw. There's plans to move that too. For now, I just took it down.


----------

